# How to Make a Fake Rock Background



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Finally finished putting together this how-to video on making a fake rock background. Check it out on the joshsfrogsvideos youtube channel!


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice video! Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

Drylok FTW! i love the stuff  Here are a few things i have discovered in my experience working with it. I find it easier to mix in acrylic paint to the drylok instead of concrete tints. Its also much cheaper, and you have many more colors to work with to give you the most natural color tone possible. I tend to break up the color of the overall piece as much as i can. Uniformity is not all that natural in rocks. What i usually do is start with a somewhat dark base tone, add random splotches of earthy colors, then paint all the cracks and crevices a very dark color to give it an added sense of depth. After that i use drybrushing to add even more depth and contrast with a lighter color on top. 

Its also helpful to go out to a local creek or something and find some rocks you like to use as a very rough template for shape and color. 

I don't use straight acrylic on my stuff now just because i find it looks kind of glossy. Mixing it into the drylok in small portions and painting with that takes care of the glossiness. 

Another note: I tested the water running off drylok, and it had a pH increase of ~2.5 (i used RO water with a pH of 6, and it increased to 8.5), so i would recommend rinsing it thoroughly before adding inhabitants. I wouldn't call it necessary, it just helps. 

I have not made a complete rock wall, but i have made some fake rocks. Here is my best one:









Great video by the way. very helpful and informative! 

Peace out, 

Ryan


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I went out to the store today and purchased some drylock. It came in a powder form. Will this stuff still work for making faux rocks? Thanks and thanks for posting this vid really looking forward to trying this. Also I went to the hardware store and couldnt find any pink insulation foam. There was white insulation foam but it just looked the stuff that comes in packaging. I have a lot of packaging foam at home would that be ok to use?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've never heard of powdered drylok before, so I can't really comment on if it would work, but I assume it would.

That foam will work, but it's harder to work with, IME.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I've never heard of powdered drylok before, so I can't really comment on if it would work, but I assume it would.
> 
> That foam will work, but it's harder to work with, IME.


 I never heard of such either. Can you post a picture of the label?


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Just got off of work heres a picture of what I bought. I may have just bought the wrong kind of stuff


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

saruchan said:


> Just got off of work heres a picture of what I bought. I may have just bought the wrong kind of stuff


I've never seen anyone use it, but just a wild guess, it might starts cracking overtime.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Remember DryLok is a brand. The company that makes the "drylok latex-based masonry waterproofer" (which is used in the video) also makes 20+ other materials. 

What you bought [saruchan] is basically a fast setting portland cement. It's normal portland cement with a high alumina content and/or accelerators designed to set the cement underwater. It will work but its the same as using grout, and will need to be cured for weeks, if not a full month to get the pH neutral.


----------



## biig_worm (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a question. I just made a concrete wall and painted it with Drylok mixed with concrete stain. I'm noticing residue and I'm not sure if its the paint coming off or the conrete with the paint. Have you seen this?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Havent tried but im inspired now

My first thought was to paint the rocks first before glue gunning to the walls, then another coat once on place to get to nooks

Awesome work

Id love to see other members work

And special effects guys here?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

biig_worm said:


> I have a question. I just made a concrete wall and painted it with Drylok mixed with concrete stain. I'm noticing residue and I'm not sure if its the paint coming off or the conrete with the paint. Have you seen this?


 I've never witnessed this, but I've never used concrete and drylok together in a vivarium.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

So is this stuff 100% frog safe? I made a tree using two coats of drylock then a coat of acrylic and drylock, and I'm a little hesitant to stick it in the viv. 

Anyone have any results to report?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had frogs on the drylok method for ~6 months now, with no visible problems.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I've had frogs on the drylok method for ~6 months now, with no visible problems.


i've read the MSDS sheet, and the only thing that could potentially cause a problem is silica sand. And you would have to sand the drylok inside of the viv to do any harm.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> I've had frogs on the drylok method for ~6 months now, with no visible problems.





ryan10517 said:


> i've read the MSDS sheet, and the only thing that could potentially cause a problem is silica sand. And you would have to sand the drylok inside of the viv to do any harm.


Do you think mixing in acrylic could change anything? I'm also worried about it breaking down...


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

im actually working on a 46bowfront with this method being used and hope to have a water feature in it as well. The video inspired me to give it a shot instead of using the concrete method. Will post a build thread later. I really hope it turns out as good as it did in the video. 

I have also started to use a dremel tool with sanding discs and it really helps carve and shape.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Made an initial attempt yesterday...here are a few shots from the process and the first coat of Drylok.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Any problem(s) to report with the DryLok? Were the animals affected in any way? Would you consider this to be a good method for creating fake rocks?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

What is better to use the cement grey with the cement dye or will white work better?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Either works equally well.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

biig_worm said:


> I have a question. I just made a concrete wall and painted it with Drylok mixed with concrete stain. I'm noticing residue and I'm not sure if its the paint coming off or the conrete with the paint. Have you seen this?


If I had to guess, you didn't wait long enough for the concrete to cure before 'painting' it...


----------

